# **2012 Open Entry Calendar VOTING**



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

A little bit different to the other calendars!

Good Evening,

So, we have 43 entries! Unfortunately, if your entry was portrait I have had to discount it, it was clearly in the rules! If this is the case, I will ask the designer to include them on the covers (this will probably involve some cropping) so you don’t lose out completely.

Where there was more than one entry per person I have taken the first one. 

I propose a different plan for this calendar, we can use all 43 entries (4 per month) with voting to decide the best entry that gets a whole month to itself! We can then make up the final two slots by using the top voted entry from the ‘lizards’ calendar and the top voted entry from the ‘snakes’.
The entries will be randomly assigned a month with the winning entry being able to select their month of preference.

All 43 entries will feature on the front and back covers of the calendar as well.
I am going to pop into the designer on Monday to see how he is getting on; I will post the proofs of the calendars ASAP! 

Seeing as you are all in I would like you to start emailing the original photos, un cropped would be ideal (so the designer can fit them into the space rather than working around the images) to: [email protected]. Please can you include your Forum name, Pets name, pets species and state that it is for the ‘open entry’ calendar.

Rules
1. 1 VOTE PER PERSON – please put a ‘v’ next to the number
2. You CANNOT vote for your own entry
3. Voting closes Sunday 6th November
4. Anyone can vote

COPY and PASTE the previous voting post and add yours to the relevant number. 

I hope this all makes sense, if anyone disagrees with the proposal please say, just an idea as we didn’t get as many entries in this category as expected. Besides it means everyone is in!

Alister

1.










2.










3.










4.










5.










6.










7.










8.










9.










10.









11.










12.










13.










14.










15.


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

16.










17.










18.










19.










20.










21.










22.










23.










24.










25.










26.










27.










28.










29.










30.


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

31.










32.










33.










34.










35.










36.










37.










38.










39.










40.










41.










42.










43.


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.v
40.
41.
42.
43.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. v
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. v
40.
41.
42.
43.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.v
40.
41.
42.
43.

Like

__________________
Dubia Roaches *BARGAIN PRICES* mix and match size tubs click here​
Fake rock habitat Tutorial- click here 
  ​AlisterView Public ProfileSend a private message to AlisterFind all posts by AlisterAdd Alister to Your Contacts
#*5* (*permalink*)  







Today, 09:21 AM 
em_40








Super Citizen








Join Date: Sep 2010
Posts: 803 










1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. v
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. v
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. v
40.
41.
42.
43.
​


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. v
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. v
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. vv
40.
41.
42.
43

:2thumb:


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. v
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.v
31.
32.
33. v
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. vv
40.
41.
42.
43


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. v
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. v
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.v
31.
32.
33. v
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. vv
40.
41.
42.
43


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I like the idea, but not keen on the amount of spider pictures, so most likely won't be buying :blush: 
Cba to copy and paste, sp put a vote on each of the froggy pics for me


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

No problem, at least there is a good mix of animals so we can make sure there is a mix on each month... So for example a spider, shelled, mammal, fish...

Also you only get one vote so please could you say which one and il copy it on.

Alister


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

V. 3 

Bit confused as many people have voted for multiple ones so can I vote for more then one? . . 

-
Elina


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

No the list has just been copied and pasted with your entry added...

Il update the list with your vote when I get to a computer!

Alister


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

2.
3.v
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. v
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. v
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.v
31.
32.
33. v
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. vv
40.
41.
42.
43


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

Voting will close at 6pm on Sunday :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I vote for 25


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

1.
2.
3.v
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.v
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. v
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. vv
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.v
31.
32.
33. v
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. vv
40.
41.
42.
43.

I've put Selina's vote in too : victory:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

1.
2.
3.v
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.v
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. v
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. vvv
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.v
31.
32.
33. v
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. vv
40.
41.
42.
43.

I voted the foxie too :flrt:


----------



## purplepixie (Mar 8, 2006)

2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.v
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. v
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. v
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.v
31.
32.
33. v
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. vv
40.
41.
42.
43


----------



## Terrapin Newbie (Apr 16, 2011)

2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.v
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. v
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.v
31.
32.
33. v
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. vv
40.
41.
42.
43


----------



## shaz179 (Nov 14, 2009)

Vote ................. 35


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

Updated


1.
2.
3.v
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.v
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. v
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. vvv
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.v
31.
32.
33. v
34.
35.v
36.
37.
38.
39. vv
40.
41.
42.
43.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Vote for..........14 sorry couldnt work out how to do the other way:blush:


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

1.
2.
3.v
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.v
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.v
15.
16.
17. v
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. vvv
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.v
31.
32.
33. v
34.
35.v
36.
37.
38.
39. vv
40.
41.
42.
43.


----------



## SCARTUM (Feb 24, 2006)

1.
2.
3.v
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.v
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.v
15.
16.
17. vv
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. vvv
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.v
31.
32.
33. v
34.
35.v
36.
37.
38.
39. vv
40.
41.
42.
43.


----------



## Pookie Bear (Jun 21, 2011)

1.
2.
3.v
4.
5.
6.v
7.
8.v
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.v
15.
16.
17. vv
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. vvv
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.v
31.
32.
33. v
34.
35.v
36.
37.
38.
39. vv
40.
41.
42.
43.


----------



## purplepixie (Mar 8, 2006)

1.
2.
3.v
4.
5.
6.v
7.
8.v
9.v
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.v
15.
16.
17. vv
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. vvv
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.v
31.
32.
33. v
34.
35.v
36.
37.
38.
39. vv
40.
41.
42.
43


----------



## Big_Fella (Aug 31, 2011)

1.
2.
3.v
4.
5.
6.v
7.
8.v
9.v
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.v
15.
16.
17. vvv
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. vvv
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.v
31.
32.
33. v
34.
35.v
36.
37.
38.
39. vv
40.
41.
42.
43


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. v
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

1.
2.
3.v
4.
5.
6.v
7.
8.v
9.v
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.v
15.
16.
17. vvvv
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. vvv
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.v
31.
32.
33. v
34.
35.v
36.
37.
38.
39. vv
40.
41.
42.
43


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

1.
2.
3.v
4.
5.
6.v
7.
8.v
9.v
10.v
11.
12.
13.
14.v
15.
16.
17. vvvv
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. vvv
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.v
31.
32.
33. v
34.
35.v
36.
37.
38.
39. vv
40.
41.
42.
43


Updated, Also please see HERE for the calendar visuals and ordering :2thumb:


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

1.
2.
3.v
4.
5.
6.v
7.
8.v
9.v
10.v
11.
12.
13.
14.v
15.
16.
17. vvvvv
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. vvv
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.v
31.
32.
33. v
34.
35.v
36.
37.
38.
39. vv
40.
41.
42.
43


----------



## www.SamTheVanMan.com (Jul 13, 2009)

1.
2.
3.v
4.
5.
6.v
7.
8.v
9.v
10.v
11.
12.
13.
14.v
15.
16.
17. vvvvvv
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. vvv
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.v
31.
32.
33. v
34.
35.v
36.
37.
38.
39. vv
40.
41.
42.
43


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

1.
2.
3.v
4.
5.
6.vv
7.
8.v
9.v
10.v
11.
12.
13.
14.v
15.
16.
17. vvvvvv
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. vvv
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.v
31.
32.
33. v
34.
35.v
36.
37.
38.
39. vv
40.
41.
42.
43


----------



## Timor (Oct 21, 2009)

1.
2.
3.v
4.
5.
6.vv
7.
8.v
9.v
10.v
11.
12.
13.
14.v
15.
16.
17. vvvvvvv
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. vvv
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.v
31.
32.
33. v
34.
35.v
36.
37.
38.
39. vv
40.
41.
42.
43.


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Timor said:


> 1.
> 2.
> 3.v
> 4.
> ...


Added mine


----------



## snakeman8 (Jul 18, 2011)

1.
2.
3.v
4.
5.
6.vv
7.
8.v
9.v
10.v
11.
12.
13.
14.v
15.
16.
17. vvvvvvv
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. vvv
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.v
31.
32.
33. v
34.
35.v v
36.
37.
38.
39. vv
40.
41.
42. V
43.

Come on people vote for 23.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. v
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. v
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

DannyB said:


> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> ...


Just one vote Dan, which one would you like to go for?


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

vote for 25.v


----------



## lloydd1981 (Feb 16, 2010)

*my vote*

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
*25. V
*26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.


----------



## blacksagephoenix (Nov 4, 2011)

25. v


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. 
26.
*27. V*
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.


----------



## WaterSinger (Jun 8, 2011)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. V
26.
27. 
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. V
26.
27. 
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.*


----------



## clairbear (Nov 1, 2011)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. 
26.
27. 
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37. V
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.


----------



## leecheroflife (Oct 20, 2011)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. 
26.
27. 
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.v
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Number 8 for me


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39. *v*
40.
41.
42.
43


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> Number 8 for me


 
Thankyou :2thumb:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Alister said:


> Just one vote Dan, which one would you like to go for?


OH :blush: not like me to be greedy lol ill try again

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. 
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. v
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.


----------



## snakewhisperer44 (Feb 1, 2011)

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. 
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. v
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.v
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Some fantastic photos there, but the fennec gets my vote!

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6. 
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. v
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.V
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.v
33.
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

It is very close!

So far we have:

1.
2.
3.V
4.
5.
6.VV
7.
8.VV
9.V
10.V
11.
12.
13.
14.V
15.
16.
17.VVVVVVVV
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.VVVVVVVVV
26.
27.V
28.
29.
30.V
31.
32.V
33.VV
34.
35.VV
36.
37.V
38.
39.VVV
40.
41.
42.V
43.

Keep up the voting, closes at 6pm tonight. Don't worry about the list just post a reply stating your single vote :2thumb:


----------



## pandawars (Nov 6, 2011)

seventeen


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

V25


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

V25!!!


----------



## Hailmary3x (Nov 6, 2011)

vote 17


----------



## Whatsername (Nov 6, 2011)

V 25


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i vote for number 17


----------



## XBexs123 (Jun 13, 2010)

v16 :2thumb:


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

Voting is now CLOSED :2thumb:


----------



## foxyjadda (Nov 5, 2011)

*i vote for ...*

V.25
:notworthy:
love it:mf_dribble:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I missed the vote but V25!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I totally missed this too - didn't even know it was on! :blush:

But I'd have voted for 25 too! :2thumb:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Would it not be a better competition if the top 12 each got their own month?


----------

